
It only takes India a month to set up a better election than the US - galtwho
https://qz.com/1570687/how-indias-massive-2019-election-will-work/
======
jimrhods23
"Voter ID cards are delivered in person too"

In the US, there are groups of people that want to get rid of voter ID laws,
so you don't actually need an ID to vote. If it truly isn't about voter fraud,
why not keep the laws and get IDs out to the people that don't have them.

It seems to be working in India.

